# للبيع شقق بعمارة حديثة بالمنطقة التاسعة بمدينة نصر



## اسلام محمد (15 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 114112
للبيع شقه مساحتها 175متر بمدينه نصر عباره عن ....
(3غرف نوم +3 ريسيبشن +2حمام+مطبخ).... على المحارة 
	على ناصية غير مجروحة
	الطابق الرابع ، الخامس .... والعمارة يوجد بها اسانسير
المطلوب: 500 الف جنية قابل للتسهيلات
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع شقق بعمارة حديثة بالمنطقة التاسعة بمدينة نصر*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

